# Vorrei non ci lasciassimo più



## erneszt

Bonjour,

J'ai pris une photo d'un phrase écrite sur un mur à Naples lors d'un court séjour et je n'ai jamais su ce qu'elle signifiait.
Je crois qu'elle est en dialecte napolitain, mais je ne suis pas sûr.
Pourriez-vous m'éclairer svp?
Voici la phrase:

"Vorrei non ci lasciassimo piu... mai piu"

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

erneszt said:


> "Vorrei non ci lasciassimo pi*ù*... mai pi*ù*"



Non dimenticare che in italiano, come in francese, gli accenti non sono un optional


----------



## giuseppegg

"je voudrais tellement qu'on ne se quitte jamais dans l'avenir, moi et toi, jamais/qu'on reste toujours ensemble, à jamais, à jamais". Je suis à Naples en ce moment,  Je vous assure que ce n'est pas du dialect! C'est parfaitement italien, très correct, car il y a aussi le sobjonctif (impf.) parfaitement utilisé. Ciao ciao g g g


----------



## giuseppegg

"je voudrais tellement qu'on ne se quitte jamais dans l'avenir, moi et toi, jamais/qu'on reste toujours ensemble, à jamais, à jamais". Je suis à Naples en ce moment,  Je vous assure que ce n'est pas du dialect! C'est parfaitement italien, très correct, car il y a aussi le sobjonctif (impf.) parfaitement utilisé. Ciao ciao g g g


----------



## erneszt

Merci bcp pr votre aide


----------



## giuseppegg

cela vous a frappé donc,  C'est une phrase d'amour romantique, voilà, g g g


----------



## patry90

Oui, je suis d'accord, c'est una phrase écrite parfaitement en italien (si on ne prend pas en considération l'accent qui manquait). 

Cela veut dire: "Je voudrais qu'on ne se quitte jamais... plus jamais" => c'est donc presque la même réponse que celle de Giuseppe.

ciao, Patrizia


----------



## giuseppegg

oui, mais mon français,
 ehm... ce n'est (plus) si bien,  g g g


----------

